# Speaker on Headset not working



## Bxrider117 (Jul 15, 2011)

I have flashed numerous roms and when I make a call or answer a call, and I can not hear the other person. Unless I put the call on speakerphone. I have tried wiping and flashing a couple of different roms, and but I still get the same results. Sometimes it works and other times it doesn't. Has anyone else had a similar problem?

Sent from my A100 using RootzWiki


----------



## sprovo (Dec 29, 2011)

yes i had it happen that the headset speaker just stopped working. flashed a bunch of roms but still had it happen. i was gonna get a replacement but tried starting fresh to see if i would fix it first (flash stock, lock bootloader and all that) then it worked again.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

It's a hardware issue on some phones. There's a sensor that should tell the OS the headphone jack is out of it and it doesn't always happen it seems. Doesn't matter if you're running something stock or vanilla, it will still happen (I know from experience).


----------



## muscal (Sep 2, 2011)

yarly said:


> It's a hardware issue on some phones. There's a sensor that should tell the OS the headphone jack is out of it and it doesn't always happen it seems. Doesn't matter if you're running something stock or vanilla, it will still happen (I know from experience).


Agreed,

I went through a bunch of ROMS and then finally went back to Stock with Locked Bootloader and everything, still no Microphone or Earpiece action. Getting a replacement in a day.


----------



## Jwach (Aug 3, 2012)

I also had this issue. After scouring the web and other forums i found this fix.

Its an app called: Wired Headset Routing Fix (link below)

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.woodslink.android.wiredheadphoneroutingfix

This app is working perfecfly for me. Kind of sucks that I have to manually switch but at least I can 
run custom ROM's....

Hope it works for you.


----------

